# Single Core Processor on a Dual Core Motherboard



## MARQUETTE (Apr 17, 2008)

*I have a Celeron D 3.20Ghtz processor http://compare.intel.com/pcc/showchart.aspx?mmID=878874&familyID=3&culture=en-US , and I wanted to put it in this Duo Core Motherboard: http://www.ciao.co.uk/Gigabyte_GA_G1975X__6474933 . 

I figure that it would fit, but will it work? Now that's the million dollar question. Any inputs?*


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Says compatible only with the pentium 4 and pentium d. Pentium D's are twice or even three times the speed of a celeron and they only cost bout 80$.


----------

